# Second Gas Dryer to Same Gas Line?



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

IMO this is a job for a licenced plumber and not a DYI job but that is just me, maybe. I would not endanger my family and my home by doing this myself.:no:


----------



## sjroo (Jan 5, 2010)

The work itself is very easy and straightforward. Just need to know if the pipe is large enough to deliver gas to both appliances.

Thanks.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

You need to know the BTU input of both units. And the length of the gas line run. 

Total length of the run. From the gas meter to these driers.


----------



## sjroo (Jan 5, 2010)

The dryers would be 22K BTU each for a total of 44K.

The final run is about 15ft of 1/2". Before that is something bigger than an inch for about 20ft.

Can I run both dryers off the one 1/2" line?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

If the lines feeding the 1/2" is large enough for the "total" load of all appliances. Yes.


----------



## sjroo (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks! So I've got pipe coming into the house that's an 1 3/8" OD.

Got:
Water Heater 34K BTU's
Furnace 100K BTU's
Dryer 22K BTU's
Total 156K BTU's

Can I add another 22K BTU dryer?

You've been a great help!


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

You need the size of pipe and length of run to each appliance yet.
But, 1-1/4" steel pipe carry handle 210,000 BTUs at a length 200'

Now if that is the size pipe that runs up to the 1/2" pipe that goes to the dryers. Then yes, it will handle it.


1-3/ OD steel pipe is 1-1/4" ID pipe.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

chrisn said:


> IMO this is a job for a licenced plumber and not a DYI job but that is just me, maybe. I would not endanger my family and my home by doing this myself.:no:


If you have never done this type work before I agree. Your day could go sour in a flash.


----------

